# Campsite or stopover near Lille ?



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

I know that I have posted this before but I didn't, get very much response. We are going to the braderie at Lille in September this year has anybody any info on campsites / aires or stopovers near to Lille as much searching has not gleaned very much info. Thanks


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike. In the CC Caravan Europe1 sites book, the only one listed is 15KM South. Its *Le Parc de Tourmignies*. 17 Rue du Chateau. 59551 Tourmignies.
Doesn't look very good, suggested night halt only, but thats just someones opinion. I can send you details if you require.
Cheers Sid


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Mike. Further to my earlier post. I have had a look in my aires book. There is a private aire at Villeneuve-D'Ascq 8.5Km from the centre of Lille.. At the *Parking Club La Forme* 6 Euros a day, It has all sevices including elecy.
Will send details if wanted.
Sid


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Sidt would appreciate the info


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Not sure about campsites but there must be quite a few nearby

But failing this, In templmar, about 10Km South down the A1 there are 2 big "soft" industrial areas where we have offices and I would be very surprised if there is not something around there.

When I say Industrial I don't mean big dirty area, in fact they are very well laid out and clean and I bet you you can put a MH up in some little corner or slip a secuirty gaurd

It might be worth giving these people a call and they speak very good English

*Office du Tourisme de Lille
Palais Rihour, place Rihour, 
BP 205, 
59002 Lille cedex

Information :
Tél : 0891 56 2004 (0.225€/mn) - 
+33 (0)359 579 400 (de l'étranger)
Fax : 03 59 57 94 14
e-mail : [email protected]*

Its a shame, I am not over there working now until the end of September which is a little late for you - sorry


----------

